# Royal Wedding



## liaconn (19 Apr 2011)

Will anyone bother watching it?

I remember all the excitement around Charles and Di's wedding, which turned out to be a complete sham, him still really with the true love of his life, her miserably aware of this but didn't have the nerve to call the whole thing off.


----------



## truthseeker (19 Apr 2011)

I wouldnt be bothered sitting 'watching' it - but no doubt will be interested to see what her dress is like so will probably check it out on sky news or something.


----------



## DB74 (19 Apr 2011)

liaconn said:


> I remember all the excitement around Charles and Di's wedding


 
Really?

I had you down as much younger!


----------



## liaconn (19 Apr 2011)

I was very young at the time!!


----------



## horusd (19 Apr 2011)

No interest whatsoever. People famous for nuthin other than being famous, yawn.


----------



## addob (19 Apr 2011)

Alright. I'll admit it that I'm looking forward to it. I have the day off to watch the festivities and have my Royal Wedding mug for my tea.

And I'm fine with that - as much as my OH and co workers roll their eyes


----------



## DB74 (19 Apr 2011)

horusd said:


> No interest whatsoever. People famous for nuthin other than being famous, yawn.


 
What do you mean?

The future king of England is hardly some sort of reality TV nobody-type celebrity.

I won't be watching it myself but I wouldn't regard Prince William as being famous for "nuthtin"


----------



## Bubbly Scot (19 Apr 2011)

I've booked the couch and the telly for the duration! I'm not a huge Royalist but I love a good love story and it's history!

I watched Charles and Diana get wed. My granny had a party but I was sick so spent it in a duvet walking from her house to my own across the road. I was twelve and this time around I'll be watching it with my own twelve year old daughter...who will NOT be sick!

We're making a day of it.


----------



## bren1916 (19 Apr 2011)

I'd imagine it will give the Jeremy Kyle brigade along with the airheads something different to watch for the day... empty lives


----------



## MrMan (19 Apr 2011)

DB74 said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> The future king of England is hardly some sort of reality TV nobody-type celebrity.
> 
> I won't be watching it myself but I wouldn't regard Prince William as being famous for "nuthtin"



OK so he is famous for being born into a particular family, other than that what has he done, and more importantly what is he going to do? (the answer is at the end of your sentance)


----------



## truthseeker (19 Apr 2011)

MrMan said:


> .......more importantly what is he going to do?


 
Be written about in history books?


----------



## Sunny (19 Apr 2011)

MrMan said:


> OK so he is famous for being born into a particular family, other than that what has he done, and more importantly what is he going to do? (the answer is at the end of your sentance)


 
What did the Pope do but Irish people will still flock to see him if he comes to visit and a lot of people watched his inauguration. Same with our fascination with US Presidents. Remember the hype for Obama's inauguration.

So what if the people in the UK want to make a big deal out of it. He is their future King. Nobody is asking people here to care. Just because someone might watch the wedding doesn't make them a Jeremy Kyle layabout.


----------



## liaconn (19 Apr 2011)

Like Truthseeker, I will have a look at the news to see the dress and some of the celebs attending. Even if I wasn't going to be at work that day I wouldn't be bothered sitting through the whole ceremony. 

I think they seem like a nice couple, and far better suited than William's parents were, but to be honest there's nothing terribly interesting about them.


----------



## horusd (19 Apr 2011)

DB74 said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> The future king of England is hardly some sort of reality TV nobody-type celebrity.
> 
> I won't be watching it myself but I wouldn't regard Prince William as being famous for "nuthtin"


 

Eh, well he's famous because of his family, and they're famous because at some point in the last 1000 yrs or so, some invading, thieving, murdering and  butchering ancestors, knocked off all the other butchering ancestors, grabbed all the land, and proclaimed themselves Royalty.  

Then they proceeded to make a spectacle of power to keep them in their royal comfort, and their mits on the power & the dough. So William, altho I have nothing against him, has nothing going for him over and above any other 28 yrs old, and he amounts to nothing other than a somewhat ridiculous circus monkey trained to keep the whole Royal show on the road, and the Red Tops in profit. And most of the Brits, and much of the rest of the world can't get enough of it.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (19 Apr 2011)

bren1916 said:


> I'd imagine it will give the Jeremy Kyle brigade along with the airheads something different to watch for the day... empty lives



Who's Jeremy Kyle? I want to watch the Royal wedding but I can't remember the last time I watched day time TV!

I doubt I'm an "airhead" either.

As for the empty lives comment, I'd be willing to show you my weekly schedule, my life is anything but empty.

You really shouldn't be so quick to stereo type!


----------



## MrMan (19 Apr 2011)

Sunny said:


> What did the Pope do but Irish people will still flock to see him if he comes to visit and a lot of people watched his inauguration. Same with our fascination with US Presidents. Remember the hype for Obama's inauguration.
> 
> So what if the people in the UK want to make a big deal out of it. He is their future King. Nobody is asking people here to care. Just because someone might watch the wedding doesn't make them a Jeremy Kyle layabout.



The Pope is chosen for his role and is believed to be the leader of a faith by that faiths followers. 
the fascination with US presidents I would imagine comes from our links with the US and the fact that we embrace all things American.

Anyway I was responding to the post that ' William is hardly famous for doing nothing'. I don't really see anything in your post that suggests that your opinion differs to mine.


----------



## DB74 (19 Apr 2011)

MrMan said:


> The Pope is chosen for his role and is believed to be the leader of a faith by that faiths followers.
> the fascination with US presidents I would imagine comes from our links with the US and the fact that we embrace all things American.
> 
> Anyway I was responding to the post that ' William is hardly famous for doing nothing'. I don't really see anything in your post that suggests that your opinion differs to mine.


 

Who said "William is hardly famous for doing nothing"?


----------



## Sunny (19 Apr 2011)

MrMan said:


> The Pope is chosen for his role and is believed to be the leader of a faith by that faiths followers.
> the fascination with US presidents I would imagine comes from our links with the US and the fact that we embrace all things American.
> 
> Anyway I was responding to the post that ' William is hardly famous for doing nothing'. I don't really see anything in your post that suggests that your opinion differs to mine.


 
No, I agree with you but to be honest I find the idea of a Pope elected by a bunch of non elected cardinals to be as ludicrious as a Royal Family. I don't have time for either. To be fair to the English, the King/Queen is head of their Church as well so if we make a big deal of the Pope, they are perfectly entitled to get excited by the Future King of England getting married.


----------



## MrMan (20 Apr 2011)

DB74 said:


> Who said "William is hardly famous for doing nothing"?



You did.


----------



## Complainer (20 Apr 2011)

DB74 said:


> Who said "William is hardly famous for doing nothing"?


Who said 'William, William - It was really nothing'?


----------



## Lex Foutish (20 Apr 2011)

Apparently, the Queen will meet Kate Middleton's parents, for the first time, on the day of the wedding!


----------



## truthseeker (20 Apr 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Apparently, the Queen will meet Kate Middleton's parents, for the first time, on the day of the wedding!


 
Huh? Really? Thats bizarre - youd think theyd have at least had tea together at this stage!


----------



## Firefly (20 Apr 2011)

Apparently William & Kate were in East Cork over Xmas....he spent the whole weekend in and out of Middleton.


----------



## truthseeker (20 Apr 2011)

Did Diana not have to go through some kind of virginity test to prove she was pure before marrying the heir to the throne so that the integrity of the Royal bloodline could never be questioned?

There doesnt seem to be any of that carry on this time round.


----------



## liaconn (20 Apr 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Apparently, the Queen will meet Kate Middleton's parents, for the first time, on the day of the wedding!


 
I suppose, in fairness, she's the groom's granny not his mother so it wouldn't be that unusual. I presume Prince Charles has met them by now.


----------



## DB74 (20 Apr 2011)

MrMan said:


> You did.


 
Maybe you should re-read what I actually posted


----------



## Sunny (20 Apr 2011)

truthseeker said:


> Did Diana not have to go through some kind of virginity test to prove she was pure before marrying the heir to the throne so that the integrity of the Royal bloodline could never be questioned?


 
I am going to suggest that to my next girlfriend!


----------



## MrMan (20 Apr 2011)

DB74 said:


> Maybe you should re-read what I actually posted



I did even before I answered and I still feel that being famous for doing nothing and being famous for nothing are pretty much the same thing.


----------



## ney001 (20 Apr 2011)

If it goes like this then i'll watch it! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kav0FEhtLug


----------



## Guest105 (20 Apr 2011)

ney001 said:


> If it goes like this then i'll watch it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kav0FEhtLug


 

You beat me to it, I got it into my inbox from T-mobile a few days back.
I think Harry is comical


----------



## Ancutza (24 Apr 2011)

Maybe the Brits might take the opportunity to arrest the Crown Prince of Bahrain for crimes against humanity a la Pinochet.  David Cameron might be less likely to stick his oar in than was Maggie.  So something good might come out of the whole vulgar spectacle.


----------



## horusd (24 Apr 2011)

I was watching an advert on SKY News last night for the Royal wedding. They will offer full HD, moment by moment coverage, mobile reporting, so that "you don't have to miss a thing." 

What is wrong with the world that this minor non-event, this chewing gum TV attacts this kind of coverage? I understand escapism, and I know we all need it from time to time, but surely this is massive overkill?


----------



## MrMan (24 Apr 2011)

horusd said:


> I was watching an advert on SKY News last night for the Royal wedding. They will offer full HD, moment by moment coverage, mobile reporting, so that "you don't have to miss a thing."
> 
> What is wrong with the world that this minor non-event, this chewing gum TV attacts this kind of coverage? I understand escapism, and I know we all need it from time to time, but surely this is massive overkill?


 
Well Sky News is in HD for a start so they are advertising the fact that they have a high quality broadcast, and SKY is a british channel and it is a bit of a big deal to Britain. Look at the amount of tourists that call to see Buck. Palace etc,. i might not have any interest in it, but there is obviously an audience out there that wants to see a big occassion (at least it's not another natural disaster).


----------



## Yorrick (24 Apr 2011)

Well for a country that went crazy when our soccer team won 1 match, draws 1 match and lost 1 match in the Euo Championship finals I don' think we are in a position to criticise the English


----------



## ringledman (24 Apr 2011)

80% of the British want to keep the monarchy. This percentage has stayed similar for decades. 

There will be no change from this. 

At the end of the day from an economic point of view the return of the monarchy is exponential to the cost. millions of foreign tourists would not descend on London without the monarchy being a part of the city.

And when people say, ahh but its not fair that they are treated better than others, who on earth would want their lifestyle. I wouldn't. 

If you don't like the British monarchy, don't watch it or go on about it. Simple.


----------



## Deiseblue (24 Apr 2011)

Yorrick said:


> Well for a country that went crazy when our soccer team won 1 match, draws 1 match and lost 1 match in the Euo Championship finals I don' think we are in a position to criticise the English



Given the fact that we never qualified for a major championship prior to 1988 & then proceeded to beat the old enemy in the first game , outplay Russia in the second & lose to the eventual winners by the flukiest of offside goals in our final game I thought the euphoria was well merited & I was there !


----------



## RMCF (24 Apr 2011)

When you have 24hr rolling news they have to fill it with something.

I saw a few clips of the hype of the wedding by the US networks, They are cheesy beyond belief.


----------



## BillK (24 Apr 2011)

MrMan said:


> OK so he is famous for being born into a particular family, other than that what has he done, and more importantly what is he going to do? (the answer is at the end of your sentance)


 
I'd consider qualifying as a helicopter search & rescue pilot quite an achievement.


----------



## Ancutza (24 Apr 2011)

> I'd consider qualifying as a helicopter search & rescue pilot quite an achievement.



It would be a brave instructor, or one nearing the end of his career, who would fail him.  So probably he flies a helicopter like my ex-girlfriend drove a car.


----------



## horusd (24 Apr 2011)

Ancutza said:


> It would be a brave instructor, or one nearing the end of his career, who would fail him. *So probably he flies a helicopter like my ex-girlfriend drove a car.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That good eh?  (women being notoriously better drivers)


----------



## Pique318 (25 Apr 2011)

Ancutza said:


> It would be a brave instructor, or one nearing the end of his career, who would fail him.  So probably he flies a helicopter like my ex-girlfriend drove a car.



Less things to hit in a helicopter


----------



## Ancutza (25 Apr 2011)

No.  Just that particular woman.   I'll very happily sleep in the passenger seat when my wife or my sister are at the wheel.

But back to the thread.  Will they arrest the Crown Prince of Bahrain should he present himself at the party?


----------



## Ancutza (25 Apr 2011)

Oh bother! I've just read on the web that the Crown Prince of Bahrain has pulled out.  Well that's a free spot at the table so Liz could now invite Gaddafi (who just might be nuts enough to turn up!).

Nothing like a good trial for mass murder to get the blood going in the morning.


----------



## gipimann (27 Apr 2011)

Just spotted on the sky TV guide last night that both RTE1 and TV3 are showing the wedding - so there's no need to get caught up in the Sky News technology-fest or the (usually) fawning commentary by the Beeb....unless you want to of course!


----------



## truthseeker (27 Apr 2011)

TV3 said on Ireland AM yesterday that they did a survey (did not say the sample size) and that 100% of Irish people surveyed said that they were not taking time off work to watch the wedding, 20% said they would watch a few minutes of it on a news channel at some stage of the day and 100% of people said they would not marry into the British Royal family.

Given the above - its a bit surprising that both RTE and TV3 are showing the wedding!


----------



## ydontu (27 Apr 2011)

truthseeker said:


> TV3 said on Ireland AM yesterday that they did a survey (did not say the sample size) and that 100% of Irish people surveyed said that they were not taking time off work to watch the wedding, 20% said they would watch a few minutes of it on a news channel at some stage of the day and 100% of people said they would not marry into the British Royal family.
> 
> Given the above - its a bit surprising that both RTE and TV3 are showing the wedding!


 
Well that survey has at least restored a bit of my faith in the Irish populous.

I find Irish people fawning over that British Royal family one of the most cringeworthy events I could ever imagine to witness.

Given their history in this country I am shocked that anyone has a good word to say about these sponging parasites.


----------



## Oscaresque (27 Apr 2011)

I can't imagine anyone taking a day off work to watch it but I will definitely catch it on the news later in the day and will be really interested to see her dress. There's just something about pomp and ceremony done on that level that I find appealing. Maybe it's just how seeped in tradition the whole thing is -  the horses, the guardsmen, the princesses, the grandeur...I don't know but I'm keen to see some of it.


----------



## liaconn (28 Apr 2011)

truthseeker said:


> TV3 said on Ireland AM yesterday that they did a survey (did not say the sample size) and that 100% of Irish people surveyed said that they were not taking time off work to watch the wedding, 20% said they would watch a few minutes of it on a news channel at some stage of the day and 100% of people said they would not marry into the British Royal family.
> 
> Given the above - its a bit surprising that both RTE and TV3 are showing the wedding!


 
My mother will be glued to it. She can't wait.


----------



## Mpsox (28 Apr 2011)

Ancutza said:


> It would be a brave instructor, or one nearing the end of his career, who would fail him. So probably he flies a helicopter like my ex-girlfriend drove a car.


 
Given that women are generally safer and more sensible drivers then men and cause less accidents, I presume you are implying that William is an excellent top notch pilot


----------



## RonanC (28 Apr 2011)

Mpsox said:


> Given that women are generally safer and more sensible drivers then men and cause less accidents,


 
Oh Mpsox.... This is not true at all !!



> Men receive higher average payouts than women when it comes to claims through the Personal Injuries Assessment Board (PIAB), but women make more claims.


 


> Women accounted for 53pc off all motor claims processed through the PIAB


 
http://claims.ie/index.php?id=93

and



> Males and females between the ages of 20 and 35 run almost identical risks. *Females over the age of 35, however, are significantly more likely to crash than their male counterparts*


 from here


----------



## gipimann (28 Apr 2011)

[broken link removed]


----------



## PaddyW (28 Apr 2011)

gipimann said:


> [broken link removed]


 
+100


----------



## RonanC (28 Apr 2011)

gipimann said:


> [broken link removed]


 
Ha ha I like it


----------



## Marion (28 Apr 2011)

What time is it happening? 

I will definitely watch some/a lot  of it. Coffee and croissants and maybe some chocolates will be arranged for a select few.  

I loved the T-mobile parody - first spotted on AAM. 

But I will be looking out for the dresses + her dress, the hats/more likely fascinators (minus the feathers), the celebs, the Irish fashion. 

Louise Kennedy has dressed a number of ladies apparently - Amy in pink to name just one. 

Marion


----------



## Firefly (29 Apr 2011)

I have to say I'm kinda looking forward to it!  Mrs F loves that kind of thing and we got talking about it last night. Think it would be great for England if they were King & Queen in the next 10 years (when they're still young). Not sure how KM will handle the 24x7 paparazzi though, but the royal family should have learnt a lot from Diana. I wish them well.


----------



## horusd (29 Apr 2011)

It's not when it's starting that I care about, it's when will it be  all over, and all the forelock tugging, scraping, gushing and fawning end. At least for a while. Look,  I wish them well they seem like decent enough people altho they have noting other than fame to make em stand out. But this is such a demeaning spectacle. Thousands camped out, millions glued to TV's, people flying in to watch it. Those people are particularly sad. Somehow or other their lives are so empty they have latched onto this royal soapshow. It's cringeable, just cringable.


----------



## Latrade (29 Apr 2011)

I'd say the public reaction is more justifiable to this wedding than it is to the faux celebrity weddings that get hyped. 

However, I think it is an important day if only because of the precedent it has set in the UK for weddings of those who live off the state.


----------



## truthseeker (29 Apr 2011)

horusd said:


> It's cringeable, just cringable.


 
I disagree. I watched a small bit on sky news this morning while having my tea and I quite enjoyed the outpouring of positive emotion from the crowd. Anything that brings people together with a set of happy emotions is a good thing!

I wish the young couple all the best, its not a life Id want to live but he has no choice about the family he was born into and she is a brave girl to marry into it.


----------



## Shawady (29 Apr 2011)

I just noticed someone put up union jacks in our coffee room and two of my colleagues have taken a day's leave to watch it at home.
I'm shocked. I genuinely thought no one would be interested in it.


----------



## truthseeker (29 Apr 2011)

Shawady said:


> I just noticed someone put up union jacks in our coffee room and two of my colleagues have taken a day's leave to watch it at home.
> I'm shocked. I genuinely thought no one would be interested in it.


 
Lol - I saw 3 or 4 lads in work pouring over a newspaper together on their break, as I passed I overheard "...ah she is a lovely looking girl alright....",".....and I heard they will be Duke and Duchess of Cambridge...","....I wonder what her dress will be like...".

People ARE interested to some degree.


----------



## TarfHead (29 Apr 2011)

truthseeker said:


> People ARE interested to some degree.


 
There are normally 10 women in my area in work. 2 are in work today. No-one else (i.e. none of the 14 men), have felt a need to be off today.


----------



## foxylady (29 Apr 2011)

TarfHead said:


> There are normally 10 women in my area in work. 2 are in work today. No-one else (i.e. none of the 14 men), have felt a need to be off today.


 

Where do you work - Airheads r us


----------



## horusd (29 Apr 2011)

Despite all me moanin, I suppose it will outshine my Big Fat Gypsy Wedding, which I actually did find somewhat enjoyable.


----------



## ringledman (29 Apr 2011)

Latrade said:


> I'd say the public reaction is more justifiable to this wedding than it is to the faux celebrity weddings that get hyped.
> 
> However, I think it is an important day if only because of the precedent it has set in the UK for weddings of those who live off the state.



There's a difference between living off the state and adding nowt in return.

Whether you like the royal family or not, 

cost - tens of millions to taxpayer
return - hundreds of millions / billions to taxpayer.

One of the few exports left in the UK.


----------



## Complainer (29 Apr 2011)

Pity that they didn't learn anything about the importance of seat belts from Diana's death.


----------



## Latrade (29 Apr 2011)

ringledman said:


> There's a difference between living off the state and adding nowt in return.
> 
> Whether you like the royal family or not,
> 
> ...


 
You could argue that others living off the state in the UK also contribute back. First their dole going to sky tv subscriptions and then the revenue generated through appearing on Jeremy Kyle.

However, the Royal Family contribution is based on their property not them. Property that also cost 10s of billions. People would still visit those places whether they had people living there or not. 

Dublin, Paris, New York, etc all very popular with tourists and they don't have a Royal Family.


----------



## csirl (29 Apr 2011)

News reports say that Prince William was wearing the uniform of the Irish Guards.

One of my pet hates is UK army regiments who use Irish names i.e. Irish Guards and Royal Irish Regiment. Nobody gave them permission to use our countries names in their army. Could you imagine the fuss if we had regiments called the British Guards or the German Regiment? Particularly if these regiments were fighting in conflicts that we have nothing to do with? 

Always thought that we should have stitched a condition into the Anglo Irish Agreement that they change the names these regiments - they probably would have agreed at that time. Anyway, our Government should be pushing the matter now.


----------



## Latrade (29 Apr 2011)

csirl said:


> Always thought that we should have stitched a condition into the Anglo Irish Agreement that they change the names these regiments - they probably would have agreed at that time. Anyway, our Government should be pushing the matter now.


 
+1 we should have said: "We'll take your bilateral bailout, but you'll have to change the names of the regiments first."


----------



## Betsy Og (29 Apr 2011)

Shawady said:


> I just noticed someone put up union jacks in our coffee room


 
Ah you're ok, I dont think that's covered by the smoking ban, fire 'em up!!


----------



## Firefly (29 Apr 2011)

truthseeker said:


> I watched a small bit on sky news this morning while having my tea and I quite enjoyed the outpouring of positive emotion from the crowd. Anything that brings people together with a set of happy emotions is a good thing!



+1. The UK is in a recession too and this will give their people something to feel good about. It's like a new hope for them...almost Camelot-like. I think it's great that so many people are turning up and she looks, I must say, elegantly beautiful. The only negative thing is that our Sky + box is goona be full!


----------



## horusd (29 Apr 2011)

Will all ye closet royalists be out waving the union jack when Lizzie comes to call? You could join up with Yorrick and get a group discount on a batch of flags from China.


----------



## liaconn (29 Apr 2011)

Well, I saw her going down the aisle and her dress was gorgeous. Does anyone remember Diana's big creased yoke?


----------



## TarfHead (29 Apr 2011)

liaconn said:


> Does anyone remember Diana's big creased yoke?


 
I believe the technical term is 'meringue' ? Ah, sure that was the 1980s, the decade when fashion took a couple of worng turns.

The bridesmaid sister ? Pippa ? A round of applause  !


----------



## boaber (29 Apr 2011)

TarfHead said:


> The bridesmaid sister ? Pippa ? A round of applause  !



+1 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...rors-Kates-dress-white-Alexander-McQueen.html


----------



## Firefly (29 Apr 2011)

tarfhead said:


> the bridesmaid sister ? Pippa ? A round of applause :d !



8/10?


----------



## truthseeker (29 Apr 2011)

She looked beautiful, he looked handsome, a great kiss on the balcony - all good.

Some of the guests wore beautiful outfits, some should shoot their fashion designers!!! 

Poor Princesses Beatrice and Eugenie, one looked like a gaudy dolly, the other had the most awful head creation that looked like she was wearing antlers.

Harrys on again/off again girlfriend looked rough as anything.

Ben Fogle and his pregnant wife looked great, as did some members of the European royal families.


----------



## Shawady (29 Apr 2011)

What about our Amy?


----------



## Firefly (29 Apr 2011)

Shawady said:


> What about our Amy?



A stunner! 

[broken link removed]


----------



## liaconn (29 Apr 2011)

You can hardly see the dress. Just that it's short and shocking pink.


----------



## dereko1969 (29 Apr 2011)

csirl said:


> News reports say that Prince William was wearing the uniform of the Irish Guards.
> 
> One of my pet hates is UK army regiments who use Irish names i.e. Irish Guards and Royal Irish Regiment. Nobody gave them permission to use our countries names in their army. Could you imagine the fuss if we had regiments called the British Guards or the German Regiment? Particularly if these regiments were fighting in conflicts that we have nothing to do with?
> 
> Always thought that we should have stitched a condition into the Anglo Irish Agreement that they change the names these regiments - they probably would have agreed at that time. Anyway, our Government should be pushing the matter now.


 
There have been quite a few Irish Regiments in other armies not just the British Army. It happens a lot, there were also German regiments and Polish regiments in other armies.

I think your view is fairly pathetic, we don't have copyright over the term Irish, like it or not there is a portion of this island that is Irish and British.


----------



## Marion (29 Apr 2011)

I watched it from early morning as the guests started to arrive. It was a great event.

Kate was a beautiful bride and her dress was stunning - as were her sister's and mother's. I agree that some of the outfits were not great. 

The colour of Amy's dress is bubblegum pink.

They  looked as if they were really enjoying themselves as William drove the dad's aston-martin festooned with "just married" ballons.

A very entertaining day was had by all. 

Marion


----------



## csirl (29 Apr 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> There have been quite a few Irish Regiments in other armies not just the British Army. It happens a lot, there were also German regiments and Polish regiments in other armies.


 
Can you educate me? I'm not aware of any. I know there were some in past eras, but my impression is that they are all long gone except for the ones in the British army.



> I think your view is fairly pathetic, we don't have copyright over the term Irish, like it or not there is a portion of this island that is Irish and British.


 
Why shouldnt we have copyright over the term "Irish"? It is our name. There is only one country on this island called "Ireland" and its not the British part - this is called "Northern Ireland". I would have no objection to regiments called the "Northern Irish Guards" or "Royal Norhern Irish Regiment". Its only a matter of time before we get dragged into some conflict due to the locals thinking that the "Irish Guards" attacking them represent Ireland.


----------



## Yorrick (29 Apr 2011)

Next time you are in London take it up with one of the Irish Guards.

p.s. University Hospital is quite convenient to Kings Cross tube station


----------



## BillK (29 Apr 2011)

Ancutza said:


> It would be a brave instructor, or one nearing the end of his career, who would fail him. So probably he flies a helicopter like my ex-girlfriend drove a car.


 
That has to be the silliest comment this year!


----------



## BillK (29 Apr 2011)

csirl said:


> Can you educate me? I'm not aware of any. I know there were some in past eras, but my impression is that they are all long gone except for the ones in the British army.
> 
> 
> 
> Why shouldnt we have copyright over the term "Irish"? It is our name. There is only one country on this island called "Ireland" and its not the British part - this is called "Northern Ireland". I would have no objection to regiments called the "Northern Irish Guards" or "Royal Norhern Irish Regiment". Its only a matter of time before we get dragged into some conflict due to the locals thinking that the "Irish Guards" attacking them represent Ireland.


 
Weren't the Irish Brigade fighting for the French at Fontenoy?


----------



## horusd (30 Apr 2011)

Phew, I can turn the TV back on now all de fuss is over. Just to stir it up a bit, here's what Thomas Paine (_Rights of Man_) had to say about Monarchy:

"Hereditary succession is a burlesque upon Monarchy.It puts it in the most ridiculous light, by presenting it as an office any child or idiot can fill. It requires some talents to be a common mechanic; but to be a King requires only the animal figure of a man - a sort of breathing automaton. "

"What is called the splendour of the throne is no other than the corruption of the state. It is made up of a band of parasites living in luxurious indolence out of the public taxes."

"Monarchy always seemed to me a silly contemptible thing."

"We must shut our eyes against reason, we must basely degrade our understanding, not to see the folly of what is called Monarchy."

" ...Monarchy is all a bubble, a mere court artifice to procure money..." 

Not much has changed since the eighteenth century.


----------



## Yorrick (30 Apr 2011)

Yes. Your narrow minded insecure little life can continue at its pace. Just because people enjoy watching a historical spectacle full of pageantry, fashion etc doesn't make them less Irish than our bar stool republicans.
English people stayed out all night to get a good view of proceedings. Irish skangers used  queue for days to get 10% discount off Budget Travel for their holiday to Tenerife


----------



## horusd (1 May 2011)

Yorrick said:


> Y*es. Your narrow minded insecure little life can continue at its pace.* Just because people enjoy watching a historical spectacle full of pageantry, fashion etc doesn't make them less Irish than our bar stool republicans.
> English people stayed out all night to get a good view of proceedings. Irish skangers used queue for days to get 10% discount off Budget Travel for their holiday to Tenerife


 

? I presume this is aimed at me. But it could be at anyone who finds the royal spectacle boring and silly. I don't care enough about royalty to be insecure, and fashion and historical pagentery require no monarch. Your argument would have kept the Pharaoh in splendour up to the present day. How such people who have inherited position, wealth and privilege love the fact that a bit of dazzle keeps the public wanting more and secures them in their place. The English need no monarch to have a party either, make St George's day into one and celebrate Britishness or Englishness or whatever. The mystique of monarchy is a folly. It traps the subjects in their role as subjects, and demeans the people who hold the office. Better they did something meaningful with their lives.

 Lots of people seem to enjoy it, I don't knock that,let em at it. I don't rule the world, but I agree with Paine.


----------



## Marion (1 May 2011)

_Vincent Browne_ on the wedding:

http://www.broadsheet.ie/2011/04/28/my-cousin-wore-louise-kennedy-a-comedy-by-samuel-beckett/

Marion


----------



## bullbars (1 May 2011)

Yorrick said:


> English people stayed out all night to get a good view of proceedings. Irish skangers used queue for days to get 10% discount off Budget Travel for their holiday to Tenerife


 
How is that comparison relevant?


----------



## Yorrick (3 May 2011)

It shows people's priorities. Of course the reason that Budget Travel stopped giving these discounts is because it put more people off booking a holiday with them than it did to encourage them. Who wants to be landed beside that crowd on holidays


----------



## ney001 (3 May 2011)

Yorrick said:


> Who wants to be landed beside that crowd on holidays



Utter snobbery and nothing to do with the thread!  Perhaps you should leave your derogatory posts re Benidorm and Tenerife in the Holiday Thread - you seem intent to point out that you do not need to take package holidays - good for you!  

Back to original thread, I didn't watch the ceremony or anything but did tune in to look at the dress etc.  Also the husband who never watches anything like that was well able to tell me all about Pippa and her dress!


----------



## thedaras (3 May 2011)

Yorrick said:


> It shows people's priorities. Of course the reason that Budget Travel stopped giving these discounts is because it put more people off booking a holiday with them than it did to encourage them. Who wants to be landed beside that crowd on holidays




Do you have inside information on why Budget travel stopped giving those discounts? Im sure they will beg to differ..


Do you have a problem with families who are tried to get a good deal?
I think its fair to say that there are people who queue to get a bargain even in Brown Thomas.


----------



## thedaras (3 May 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Yorrick  


> Who wants to be landed beside that crowd on holidays



ney001;





> Utter snobbery and nothing to do with the thread! Perhaps you should leave your derogatory posts re Benidorm and Tenerife in the Holiday Thread - you seem intent to point out that you do not need to take package holidays - good for you!


Plus one..


----------



## Shawady (3 May 2011)

ney001 said:


> Also the husband who never watches anything like that was well able to tell me all about Pippa and her dress!


 
OK, I'm going to show my ignorance but wasn't the bridesmaid dress more like a wedding dress?
I thought that was a big no no.
I was at a wedding a few years ago and one of the guests wore a white 'wedding type' dress and everyone was bitching about her.


----------



## ney001 (3 May 2011)

Somehow I don't think he was looking at the dress!   There is now a pippa middleton ass appreciation society on facebook - 175,000 plus members! 

I did think it was quite like a wedding dress myself but she did look stunning. I thought Kates second dress was gorgeous as well - much nicer then then the ceremony dress.


----------



## bullbars (5 May 2011)

Yorrick said:


> It shows people's priorities. Of course the reason that Budget Travel stopped giving these discounts is because it put more people off booking a holiday with them than it did to encourage them. Who wants to be landed beside that crowd on holidays


 
It doesn't show peoples priorities. It shows your contempt for those who chose package holidays. You have a hard time accepting that some people had no interest in the wedding and refer to them as being narrow minded and insecure? If that high horse you're on gets any higher it'll be a giraffe.


----------

